# Día del traductor / Translators' Day



## turi

Un poco tarde, pero ayer, día 30, fue el día internacional del traductor.

¡¡¡Feliz día!!!

El día internacional del traductor se celebra cada año el 30 de septiembre.


Happy International Translators Day!

International Translation Day is celebrated every year on 30 September on the feast of St. Jerome, the Bible translator who is considered as the patron saint of translators.

Saludos a todos, t.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Turissa! Es un detalle muy lindo que te acordaras y abrieras este hilo.
Me uno a las felicitaciones para ti y todos los demás colegas.

Espero que siempre haya trabajo para los traductores, que seamos pagados bien y puntualmente (bueno al menos que los clientes siempre paguen, con eso me conformo ).

Un abrazo


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, pues por aca, todavía es 30. Así que los de este lado, sí estamos a tiempo, turissa

Me uno a las felicitaciones y deseo lo mismo que Tampi, ¡mucho trabajo, muy bien pagado, y a tiempo!


Saludos desde San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Felicitaciones para todos..... Incluyendome!! y mil gracias a Wordreference y sus moderadores por este lindo lugar diseñado para compartir el conocimiento.


----------



## turi

Muchos milagros pedís, queridas!!  Pagar... y además a tiempo... por favooooooooooor!!


----------



## Metztli

*Gracias, turissa! *


*Felicidades a todos!!! *

*Una vez mas gracias por*
* toda su ayuda siempre!*​


----------



## borgonyon

Pues, en fin, no soy traductor profesional pero lo hago mucho más últimamente de lo que acostumbro. Gracias por la felicitación y les deseo a todos que hayan pasado un buen día.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Traductores:
Os hago llegar mi más calurosa felicitación y mi más sincera felicitación.
Os debo muchas horas de lectura de obras escritas en los más variados idiomas, así como algún progreso en inglés o francés leyendo  la versión original y recurriendo a la traducción cuando me resultaba necesario.
A lo que sumo  la ayuda que me habéis prestado  en este foro los profesionales, sin menospreciar a  aficionados avanzados.


----------



## speedier

Well done turissa!

It must be a very difficult and thankless job, and so I'd like to add my thanks to translators everywhere, for working long hours to impossible deadlines, sometimes with very little gain, all to help make it easier for businesses and organisations to function, and to help the lives of just about everyone run that little bit more smoothly.

Most folk don't even realise how translation is helping them in their everyday lives, nor indeed who to thank, and so it's good to see that there is one day of the year when the work of the translator can be recognised internationally, and translators everywhere can be honoured.


----------



## romarsan

A todos los que trabajan en el mundo de la traducción, a tiempo parcial o a tiempo total, a todos, mi felicitación, mi agradecimiento por su trabajo. A los que participan en este foro compartiendo sus dudas y ayudando a otros con las suyas, a todos, os deseo un año lleno de trabajo y de empresas que paguen pronto y bien.

FELICIDADES


----------



## swift

Muchas felicidades a todos los traductores miembros de WR.

Una senda llena de éxito, es mi deseo.


José


----------



## chamyto

Si no existiera WR ¿ qué sería de nosotros ?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡Tres hurras por los traductores!

Gracias por acercarnos lo que era incomprensible.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aunque un poco tarde, un gran abrazo de mi parte también.
Traducir bien es algo que admiro, no es simple; yo estoy muy lejos de hacerlo, y por lo tanto sólo me queda mirar y aprender... y meter la cuchara cuando puedo, claro, jé.
Felicitaciones, éxito, y mucho trabajo para todos.


Eduardo.
_


----------



## CARORAGI

¡Muchas gracias por este saludo!

Mil gracias a todos los foreros porque de cada uno de uds. todos los días aprendo conceptos, ideas ó una simple pero poderosa palabra que lo puede cambiar todoooooo.

Un saludo enorme para todos desde Argentina


----------



## caperucita roja

Me encanta que exista el Día del Traductor!


Es un honor teneros a todos de maestros. O dicho de otro modo, *WR rocks*!!



CR


----------



## UVA-Q

Lo siento, muy tarde, pero queridos amigos, en verdad admiro su profesión!!!!!!!!
Y que además se den el tiempo de aclarar nuestras dudas.... eso es verdaderamente amor al arte!!!!!!!!!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## SDLX Master

*¡Gracias por los saludos!* 
Que se reconozca nuestros méritos y sacrificio, al menos una vez al año, no hace daño. ​


----------



## turi

SDLX Master said:


> *¡Gracias por los saludos!*
> Que se reconozca nuestros méritos y sacrificio, al menos una vez al año, no hace daño. ​



Yo no soy traductor, pero voy a probar a ver si un día paso por uno...


----------



## Masood

No sabía que tal día existió. Gracias por informarnos, turissa.

I've helped a few _foreros _on here with Spanish-English translations of instruction manuals in the past...all free of charge and from the goodness of my heart, of course!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones a todos!, y, en especial, a dos grandes traductores de la Argentina: *TOTOR y PROG LADY* (¡mis amigos de acá!, jajajj...) ​


----------



## Tomby

*Como siempre, aunque me entere tarde, deseo muchas felicidades y éxitos a todos los traductores y traductoras.*
*Gracias por indicar la fecha de esta celebración: 30 de septiembre, San Jerónimo, Día del Traductor.*
*¡Salud y trabajo!*
*TT *


----------



## Cubanboy

SDLX Master said:


> *¡Gracias por los saludos!*
> Que se reconozca nuestros méritos y sacrificio, al menos una vez al año, no hace daño. ​



Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, querido amigo turissa.

Master, me encantó tu mensaje.

FELICIDADES a todos los traductores de WR y del mundo.

''Tarde, pero seguro.


----------



## SDLX Master

Cubanboy said:


> Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, querido amigo turissa.
> 
> Master, me encantó tu mensaje.
> 
> FELICIDADES a todos los traductores de WR y del mundo.
> 
> ''Tarde, pero seguro.


 
*10k *hugs for you CB


----------



## speedier

Yes, congrats on your 10,000th Cubanboy!


----------



## turi

Cubanboy said:


> Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, querido amigo turissa.
> 
> Master, me encantó tu mensaje.
> 
> FELICIDADES a todos los traductores de WR y del mundo.
> 
> ''Tarde, pero seguro.



Alguien tenía que hacerlo.. 

Me uno a esas felicitaciones por tus 10.000 posts de buen trabajo.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades a todos los traductores incluyéndome.

CB Felicidades amigo!!!!!


----------



## zaidita6691

Felicidades  a todos mis colegas por todo el mundo. Aquí en Chile todavía es 30  y creo que en Europa también, así que va un abrazo en este día para todos los traductores y traductoras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Alcemos las copas por este ingrato y amado oficio.


----------



## swift

Un año ma-a-ás
Uuun aaaño más
Paaara el que vie-e-ne
Feeelicidaaad.



Feliz día del traductor a todos mis estimados compañeros de los foros. Que sigan teniendo éxito. 


José


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡San Jerónimo, ruega por nosotros!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mirlo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡San Jerónimo, ruega por nosotros!
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Amén


----------



## turi

In saecula saeculorum, y si, ahora, amén!!


----------



## SDLX Master

Un poco tarde para el saludo correspondiente, pero justo y necesario para todos mis colegas. Muchos éxitos y siempre a mirar hacia adelante.


----------



## swift

Un gran saludo para todos los profesionales de la traducción: traductores, traductoras e intérpretes, subtituladores y localizadores.


----------



## ZEEZROM

Es un honor ser miembro de WR, somos una gran familia... un abrazo para todos mis colegas Traductores e Intérpretes y miembros en general!!!


----------



## swift

Happy International Translation Day!




As Dum says, we need to understand each other (o mundo precisa se entender). 

Un homenaje:




https://twitter.com/raflosa/status/649184625546366976​


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Felicidades a todos los que se dedican a ese noble oficio de la traducción.


----------



## swift

¡Un cordial, aunque tardío, saludo a toda la comunidad de profesionales de la traducción!

Abrazos en particular para @totor y @Leon_Izquierdo, de quienes he aprendido muchísimo y quienes siempre tienen una retadora consulta bajo la manga.


----------



## SDLX Master

Much obliged, querido amigo!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> ¡Un cordial, aunque tardío, saludo a toda la comunidad de profesionales de la traducción!
> 
> Abrazos en particular para @totor y @Leon_Izquierdo, de quienes he aprendido muchísimo y quienes siempre tienen una retadora consulta bajo la manga.


Y también tardío mi agradecimiento... Recién leo, ¡muchísimas gracias y un fuerte abrazo! Gracias también a @JeSuisSnob por acordarse.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Y también tardío mi agradecimiento... Recién leo, ¡muchísimas gracias y un fuerte abrazo! Gracias también a @JeSuisSnob por acordarse.


¡Saludo, León!


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Y también tardío mi agradecimiento


pues mi agradecimiento es aún más tardío   

… y pensar que este hilo tiene ya 10 años y jamás lo vi 

¡¡¡abrazos a todos los traductores y a toda la comunidad de wordreference, de la que tanto aprendemos!!!


----------



## Zareza

¡Abrazos a todos!


----------



## MrMuselk

We missed this year’s translator day!  A very late congratulations to everyone here. The forum really proliferated in quarantine (as I can personally attest).


----------



## totor

Queridos todos, colegas y miembros de WR que siempre están al pie del cañón para sacarnos las papas del fuego cuando están a punto de quemarse, FELIZ DÍA MUUUY ATRASADO!!!


----------



## swift

¡Feliz día, profesionales de la traducción!


----------



## SDLX Master

swift said:


> ¡Feliz día, profesionales de la traducción!


¡Gracias querido, amigo! A los siglos! Espero estés bien, health-wise sobre todo. Abrazo.


----------



## speedier

swift said:


> ¡Feliz día, profesionales de la traducción!


I'd like to add my best wishes to translators everywhere, and also to honour two of the contributors to this thread, turi and Vampiro, two very special people who have since passed on, but who made WR, and many of our lives, that much the better.


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡feliz day pour alle zhe traduttori!!!*


----------



## SDLX Master

speedier said:


> I'd like to add my best wishes to translators everywhere, and also to honour two of the contributors to this thread, turi and Vampiro, two very special people who have since passed on, but who made WR, and many of our lives, that much the better.


Oh, dear God!


----------

